# Pipe flashing



## saulback

I never liked the no-caulk pipe flashing. The rubber dries out and becomes brittle. In my years of roofing I've seen countless flashings leave gaps in between the pipe and the rubber. Has anyone seen or used http://www.fjmooremfg.com/ this flashing? It's hard to tell from the images if it looks good or not, and I am concerned that you are supposed to just nail it and leave the nails exposed.

Are there any other alternatives other than lead flashings? (My opinion is that lead flashings look horrible). What do you use for pipe flashings?


----------



## shazapple

I'd be interested to know how the cap seals to the pipe. These seem similar to flat roof vent stack covers. The problem we have in our area is that sometimes the cap is not sealed to the pipe (instead it is typically screwed to the sleeve), so condensation forms on the underside of the cap and drips into the space between the pipe and sleeve. These would seem to have the same issue if not properly installed.

I'd be more inclined to go with something like a Thaler Sj-45
http://www.thalermetal.com/pdf/Section_A_Stack_Jack_Flashings.pdf


----------



## saulback

shazapple said:


> I'd be interested to know how the cap seals to the pipe. These seem similar to flat roof vent stack covers. The problem we have in our area is that sometimes the cap is not sealed to the pipe (instead it is typically screwed to the sleeve), so condensation forms on the underside of the cap and drips into the space between the pipe and sleeve. These would seem to have the same issue if not properly installed.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to go with something like a Thaler Sj-45
> http://www.thalermetal.com/pdf/Section_A_Stack_Jack_Flashings.pdf


Hmm, I like the thalermetal better than the other monstrosity, but it seems like a bit of a process to install:



> INSTALLATION:
> “Installation Instructions” are provided with every Thaler product. Essentially, Thaler STACK JACK Flashings are installed by placing the
> flashing over the vent stack and as follows:
> BUR: Set deck flange in layer of plastic cement and flash in with 3 overlapping layers of felt flashing.
> ModBit: Torch membrane until bitumen is fluid and set flange into fluid. Flash in flange with two overlapping layers of ModBit and seal
> with asphalt sealer. Do not overheat (melt) EPDM Base Seal.
> Single Ply: Set deck flange in layer of membrane adhesive and extend single ply up sleeve to highest elevation possible and clamp
> membrane to STACK JACK Flashing. Note: for PVC membrane, specify PVC coated STACK JACK by adding suffix P to end of model number,
> e.g. SJ-44-A-P; weld roofing to deck flange using PVC torch.
> Precautions: Apply an asphaltic or other type protective coating to aluminum STACK JACK Flashing to a height of 2” (51 mm) above a
> limestone ballast to avoid corrosive reaction. Also, if coating deck flange with bituminous paint on site, allow 24 hours for drying before
> applying roof membrane.
> Ordering and Availability: Specify material required by adding appropriate suffix to model number e.g. SJ-44-A, for aluminum, etc.
> Available throughout North America. Contact Thaler for list of distributors and current cost information. Most products are readily available
> from stock.


I'm not opposed to doing more work to get it right, but these steps confuse me and I'd be worried about doing it wrong. *Shazapple:* Do you use this yourself or just something you recommended. What are the other roofers in this forum using?


----------



## LCG

No need to over complicate things.

We just use the standard No Caulk flashing. It comes in several different colors. We always have a box of Black, Brown, and standard galvi. 

To be honest I can't imagine installing one of these pipe flashings. Why would we go through all the trouble installing a no caulk just to install another flashing over the top of it? To add insult to injury we would be forced to put more holes in the no caulk just to ensure the pretty one won't blow away.

I would think the people who designed this could have put a bigger flange on the sides to accomodate the installation during the roof installation.

It's a good option for the picky customer. Not for me. We'll stick with pre painted no caulks. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## shazapple

saulback said:


> Hmm, I like the thalermetal better than the other monstrosity, but it seems like a bit of a process to install:
> 
> I'm not opposed to doing more work to get it right, but these steps confuse me and I'd be worried about doing it wrong. *Shazapple:* Do you use this yourself or just something you recommended. What are the other roofers in this forum using?


You quoted the installation instructions for several different types of flat roofing. For shingles, it installs like any other type of flashing


> *Shingle Roof*​​​​​​A. Set deck flange in layer of plastic cement, ensuring that flange is placed over shingles on down slope side of flashing and under​
> shingles on up slope side.


----------



## saulback

shazapple said:


> You quoted the installation instructions for several different types of flat roofing. For shingles, it installs like any other type of flashing


That sounds much better. I didn't realize that was for more products. I will probably go with this one. Thanks.


----------

